# AFAW 13’ BEACH For Sale



## Fishbreath

Anyfish Anywhere 13’ 6-8oz Beach in excellent condition. Fuji reel seat and guides. Local delivery/meetup Or you pay shipping.

Beautiful rod just in time for Fall red drum fishing. $300.


----------



## Rich60

Where are you located ?


----------



## Fishbreath

Rich60 said:


> Where are you located ?


Alexandria, Va.


----------



## Fishbreath

Bump! I’m shocked this hasn’t sold.


----------



## Sandcrab

I had a hard time selling my 14' Big Beach...


----------



## Peixaria

I'm interested, Are you making a trip to OBX anytime soon? I think I would want to throw it first. Whats the difference between this 13 ft and the 13 ftr with the reducer?


----------



## Fishbreath

Peixaria said:


> I'm interested, Are you making a trip to OBX anytime soon? I think I would want to throw it first. Whats the difference between this 13 ft and the 13 ftr with the reducer?


Where are you at? I’ll be making a trip to Carolina the last week of October to fish Harkers Island. I could possibly meet you somewhere.

The reducer is an extension to a beachcasting rod butt used when casting with the reel low on the butt to aid retrieve. Back in the 80ties Reducers became popular for low reel casters. They were factroy made made for the most part. Although some people used homemade plugs, Most of the rods back then were quite large and hard to get your hand around, and holding the spool was tuff. They were also a great way to increase the overall length of tournamet rods.


----------



## Peixaria

I am in Buxton, Possibly a meet depending on how you get to Harkers. I see that the reel seat on your rod is fixed from the factory. There is a 3 piece version of same rod on Ebay currently that has the reducer, but no reel seat. I am also looking for something that might be able to be shortened just a bit without a major overhaul. How far is the stripper guide from the butt of your rod? How far is the center of reel seat from the butt? Thanx


----------



## Fishbreath

Hey Peix, here are the measurements I took:

Butt to center of reel seat (CRS) - 30”
CRS to first guide - 36.5

My personal opinion is that this rod is in excellent shape and a fantastic casting rod just as it is and I wouldn’t cut it. The reason I’m selling it is I have there other custom heavers and really never use this.

I could meet you at the Cedar Island ferry station if you’re still interested or you can pay the shipping. Let me know.


----------



## Peixaria

Appreciate the info. I am going to pass for now.


----------

